# Me at 54, now on TRT



## Rip (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a pic of me at 42 years old. This was before I ever took any anabolic steroids. This photographer didn't know what he was doing with lighting, so some shadows are blocking certain body parts, like Traps and lats. 










i continued to train and grow until at about 51 years old, I went to get a blood test and they discovered my Testosterone was low. In some ways I was glad, because now I could get a Testosterone prescription and take it legally. Hahaha
Now I'm 54 and I'm still in pretty good shape. I've been on TRT a few years and I imagine I'm going to have to take it indefinitely.  
I don't take the amount they tell me to any more, because they want me to take it every 2 weeks.  I was taking .7ml /week but now they're trying to cut it in half. I've been taking about 200/week on my own and a few times I've done a little more (300mg /week and added some Deca).
I now weigh about 185 lbs, whereas in the younger pics at 42 I was 165. I'm only 5'4.5"


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 24, 2012)

Still look pretty damn good for 54.  Nice work.


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking great Rip!


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 24, 2012)

im  also a master rip and let me tell ya you look damn good. still sportin abs to boot


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very impressive brother.  I want to be jacked when in 50


----------



## Rip (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll. Be 55 in January.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

great job, looking awesome!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 24, 2012)

You look great bro. I will be 55 in march. Question please, your saying in the first set of posed pics you were 42 and *NATTY*?

With that as a natural foundation you could easily build a hellacious physique for the Masters Division. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Rip (Oct 24, 2012)

hi Vette,
Thank you.
Cool to know others the same age, who still bodybulding. 
Yeah, in the first set of pics I was 42 and the pics were taken just after competing in a local Masters competition. I came in 2nd place 2 different times. I've put on more muscle weight since then. Back then, I was taking over-the-counter Andro. I swear that shit worked. I was also taking Xenadrine (ephedra-based). The contest prep was brutal. LOL. I don't know if I want to go through that again. 
You look like you're in pretty good shape at 55.



63Vette said:


> You look great bro. I will be 55 in march. Question please, your saying in the first set of posed pics you were 42 and *NATTY*?
> 
> With that as a natural foundation you could easily build a hellacious physique for the Masters Division.
> 
> ...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 25, 2012)

Rip said:


> hi Vette,
> Thank you.
> Cool to know others the same age, who still bodybulding.
> Yeah, in the first set of pics I was 42 and the pics were taken just after competing in a local Masters competition. I came in 2nd place 2 different times. I've put on more muscle weight since then. Back then, I was taking over-the-counter Andro. I swear that shit worked. I was also taking Xenadrine (ephedra-based). The contest prep was brutal. LOL. I don't know if I want to go through that again.
> You look like you're in pretty good shape at 55.



That's amazing. Your biceps have peaks on them I just don't see in natty BBrs. What an amazing foundation!

Yes brother, been in and around sports at pretty much all levels and have always been a lifter. Spent about 20 years PowerLifting and then one day just walked away... missed it terribly but wanted to rest my body. College ball, the military, power lifting, and age had taken it's toll. I thought about my life and what I had enjoyed most and it always came down to the gym. I decided to go another route and began a two year long recomp. I am now at a decent base and trying to decide whether to bulk and cut or lean bulk. All I know is I love it and can't stay away from it so I want to push the limits and see what the old body is capable of at 55. 

There are several of us around in our late 40s and 50s. In fact, TRT and HRT would include about half of the members here probably.

Welcome my new friend and may your days be full of success. Now, let's show these young fuckers what a couple of old school guys can do.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 25, 2012)

looking good brother.


----------



## Rip (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Vette...
yeah, I purposely supinate the forearm, as I reach full contraction, while doing bicep exercises. 
Walking away from working out probably caused you to feel depressed, because you weren't stimulating the endorphins you were, previously. Plus, when you were strong, I'm sure you felt better than when you were getting weaker. I know that during the times I had stopped lifting, I started to feel like crap. 

I never got into Power-lifting much, because I'm short, so I don't want to be to big and bulky. I'll end up looking like a tree stump. LOL.  I'm always into adding more muscle, though. I've always tried to stay in the hypertrophy range between 8-12 reps, as heavy as I could go. Although, I did go through some periods where I went down to maybe 5 reps. 
I can relate when you say, "I love it." I love the results. If I wasn't getting the results, I wouldn't do it. 
That's really cool to know that there are that many of us on here. At least i don't have feel like the old guy. We're all in the same boat. 

Thank You for the warm words and the warm welcome. 
Respect back,
Rip



63Vette said:


> That's amazing. Your biceps have peaks on them I just don't see in natty BBrs. What an amazing foundation!
> 
> Yes brother, been in and around sports at pretty much all levels and have always been a lifter. Spent about 20 years PowerLifting and then one day just walked away... missed it terribly but wanted to rest my body. College ball, the military, power lifting, and age had taken it's toll. I thought about my life and what I had enjoyed most and it always came down to the gym. I decided to go another route and began a two year long recomp. I am now at a decent base and trying to decide whether to bulk and cut or lean bulk. All I know is I love it and can't stay away from it so I want to push the limits and see what the old body is capable of at 55.
> 
> ...


----------

